# Car News- Lancia Delta Integrale Reborn



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

It's a good time to be a fan of legendary Lancia rally cars. Earlier this year, Manifattura Automobili Torino gave the Stratos a new lease of life, and now the Lancia Delta has been reborn by Automobili Amos, a company founded by racing driver Eugenio Amos who is on a mission to "make Lancia great again." After teasing the project a few months ago, the company has shared more details about the reborn Delta ahead of its debut at the Grand Basel in Switzerland this week.

Called the Lancia Delta Futurista, the restomod is based on a 1989 Lancia Delta Integrale, which has been tastefully redesigned with copious amounts of carbon fiber. It features a wider aluminum body, a carbon fiber front, and a stunning interior inspired by the Group B Delta S4 Stradale featuring Recaro front seats, aluminum pedals, and bespoke door panels.









"This car means a lot to me", Amos wrote on Instagram. "It represents my romantic vision in a world that is too aseptic, too fast, that runs like the wind, superficial and intangible. This car means that I had enough of the car world, both as a client before and as a manufacturer now." He describes the passion project as "pure, analog, raw and essential." Under the hood is a reworked engine that produces 330 horsepower, which is a significant upgrade over the 210-hp Delta Evoluzione. Thanks to the lightweight construction, the car tips the scales at 2,756 pounds.














































Credit where it's deserved, Amos has done a commendable job updating the Delta's design while still retaining the original car's character. There is a downside, however: the price. All we can say is you need to have a lot of love for the Lancia Delta, because the restomod costs a whopping €300,000, which is around $347,000. Only 20 conversions are being made, one of which has already been snapped up by the founder of Singer Vehicle Design










source carbuzz


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Car porn right there.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Love it


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

wow, that needs to go into production.


----------



## LostVulpine (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh God yes.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

If I had the money..it would be one of the easiest decisions I’d ever make!


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Fantastic!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Lovely, but you could probably build your own to 95% of that spec for less than half the price. Not sure too many will be sold


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

So where's that Lottery ticket of mine gone then? 

This would be firmly in my Lottery Garage along with the re-imagined Stratos.

P


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

want, that is all.....


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Love it all apart from the pointless exercise of losing the rear doors - pointless unless you lengthen the front doors


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Just want one. Let me win the Euro lottery this Friday and 'take my money' :argie:

.... would also put an S4 next to it in the garage


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes yes yes

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Why why why why why why why is there always too many zeros on the price of cars that I would love to own. That has to be right up there at the top of my dream garage. Stunning. Absolutely stunning. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ermaghurdddddddddddddddddddddd. WOW!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Personally I'd save £250,000 and buy an original. 

For that kind of money you could nearly get a proper Delta or maybe even a 037 rally car for the collection. 

A replica can't be worth that kind of money when the genuine ones don't cost that much.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Too much money, better buying an original one!


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't like the colour at all, to me it looks like it's military surplus. 

As has been said it's eyewateringly expensive for what it is.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow...... where’s the “engine noise” button...


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

So much want but so much money!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Love Delta Integrale's, but as said, but a nice example of one of the last run of Evo 2's and update accordingly, then spend the two hundred and something grand you have saved to buy a house with a garage to put it in!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice - but how much


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Another car design ****up


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I remember when the Jaguar S Type and Rover 75 came out, people loved the cars but lamented the need to create a pastiche of earlier models. Since then, we've had the MINI, FIAT 500 etc. that take much of their styling from the past. Now we have things like the Jaguar E Type (factory and Eagle), Stratos and things like this. The basic premise is that these 50s to 70s cars look so much better than new ones. I get it and love the idea of modern running gear wrapped up in classic clothing. However, the question we need to ask is why? Undoubtedly, safety regulations and economics are much more important now, as is developing a homogenised design for the global market (Ford Focus:doublesho) but where's the flair? Where are the designs that will make the kids of today sit back in 30 year's time and think wow?! Where are the giant leaps forward like the Citroen Traction Avant, DS and CX, the original Mini, the Peugeot 205 etc? Designers in the 30s didn't emulate the Model T in their designs. The cars of the late 50s and 60s looked to the future with rockets and space travel as their design cues. It's as if manufacturers have given up. Line all the current small family hatchbacks up and remove the badges. I bet many will be hard-pressed to identify one from the other. I just think it's a bit sad.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

will it rust as fast as the originals did ,,


----------

